# Looking for Huffy Thunder Road #4



## jrcarz (May 21, 2018)

Looking for #4 Thunder Road and other Thunder Roads  with Number Plates in excellent condition. Looking for others such as Murray brand as well.  P.M. me or call or text 847-401-1332 with what you have.

Thanks


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 22, 2018)

I have one with plate number 54 and plastic gas tank

If interested I send pics after work


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 22, 2018)

Does this one interest you


----------

